# Pugsly and wednesday lookalike contest



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

PFFFFFFTTTTTTT here I thought you were thinking about the children----

Spankings all around!

I do hope you are busy this season! and WE ARE FINALLY going to Horror Nights, weeeeeeeeeeeeee
sooo psyched & working the TAvares haunted trail part of the haunted HAYRIDE---

OH BTW--where is the info about those shirts???HUH? E-mail me


----------

